# Baby guppies scratching



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi! Help please.....I treated my 46 gallon tank for Ick about 4 weeks ago. Since clearing that problem up, I've transferred several baby guppies to my 10 gallon baby tank. Two days ago some of the babies began scratching on the ornaments. Today several more are scratching, but I cannot see any white spots on any of them. Should I go ahead and start treating for Ick anyway? Both tanks get a water change every week, so the water is clean and all readings are good when testing. Thanks for your help!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In the 10 gal you should do more than 1 water change a week. Fry needs plenty of clean water, and if it isn't done they get irriatated by water conditions and start scratching.

Do more water changes and see if that helps. You don't want to treat for ich unless you see it in the tank.


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks so much...I will certainly try that!


----------

